# Brocolli for treats



## design by dawn (Jan 22, 2008)

so i read for healthy treats for maltese- brocolli and carrots- well mine is only 8weeks so i'm not going to do carrots but gave her a small piece of brocolli and she went wild with it- played with it like a toy- and nawing on it now-

what other natural treats are safe and they like as puppies? how about store bought training treats- what do you use?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Honestly? For an eight week old puppy, i wouldn't worry about giving extra treats, I would just stick with the puppy food. What are you feeding her food wise? She is still very young and you'll have to be extra careful in making sure she is eating enough. That said, when I got my first maltese Lucy, she LOVED canned green beans. Haven't tried the broccli thing though. She (and Caddy) also love dried mangos. In training class, I use honey nut cheerios as bait.

Good luck with your little baby!


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

I read broccolli is not good for them, but carrots and peas are!

However, at that young age I think treats are not a good idea just yet.


----------



## design by dawn (Jan 22, 2008)

i've been using 1/2 off "train-me" very soft treat after she uses pee pad as reward

too young? is this just your opinion or have you read this knowing that they are too young?

i'm feeding her 3x day and total she is eating 1/4 c
I had measured out 1/2 c to divide up in the day and saved what she didn't eat- end of day- i measured she's only taking 1/4c- what do you think? 

and what is up with the karo Syrup i've read?


----------



## design by dawn (Jan 22, 2008)

oh she's almost 10 weeks actually


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> i've been using 1/2 off "train-me" very soft treat after she uses pee pad as reward
> 
> too young? is this just your opinion or have you read this knowing that they are too young?
> 
> ...


You can try the treats, it's just not a good idea to try a lot of different treats at once. I just had my first litter of pups who are now 16 weeks old and I JUST started giving them treats. My reason was this - on different occasions, these pups get major poopy butt that just glomps on their behind, it can be dangerous if it isn't washed off because they can get plugged up. I didnt' give treats because I didn't want to 'cause' any additional intesitinal issues, and if they got poopy butt, I knew it wasn't anything other than their food causing it. 

I believe Karo syrup is used as an emergency treatment for hypogyclemia, although I have nutri cal and Nutristat pet drops for that. 

How big is your little baby? Most breeders dont' let their puppies go until they are 12 weeks old so because your little cutie is younger, you just need to keep a closer eye on her. what kind of food is she eating? Have you taken her to the vet yet for a check? If not, I would take her as soon as you can, even if you think she is completely healthy. 

As far as dry food, I leave dry kibble down for my puppies all the time, and you should probably do the same. I feed them a bit of wet food in the morning also. I'm not trying to tell you what to do or tell you that you are doing things 'wrong' so I sure hope you dont' think that! And if your little pup is doing her business on the pee pad, that's fantastic!!! We're still working on that at my house, LOL


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Honestly, I hope your pup can handle people food. Coco cannot. She gets an upset tummy if I give her any kind of people food, and it's only been the recommended types. :huh: My vet told me to only feed her one kind of food while she was young to keep her from becomming a picky eater. I wish she could handle some sorts of people treats. I've tried carrots, green beans and chicken, some fruits, and if she eats them, she has that tummy upset. The next day she wants to go out and eat grass. I can hear hear the rumbling in her stomach, so I've had to just keep her on Canidae, canned and dry food. As long as she eats that regularly, she's fine. I can't even let her eat different types of dog food treats. There are only a couple of them which don't make her have an upset tummy. Poor deprived dog! I'd keep her on her regular dog food for right now while she's so young if I were you. Good luck! There's nothing like a new puppy around the house. I'd love to have one myself.


----------



## design by dawn (Jan 22, 2008)

I have her on what she was eating prior to getting her- science diet puppy bites- and she's having harder poop- meaning i think normal- not soft and runny- that makes sense for the reason of poppy problems- so i will just stick to the treats i'm giving her and if she starts having different poops, i'll take them away. thanks for the reasoning- that helps-


----------



## Mystery (Jan 7, 2008)

I steam and then cool the carrots. Broccoli is not "forbidden" but the pithy stems (julienned and steamed) are easier on the dogs than the tops. It is a good way to get rid of the stems. Dogs also love green beans. Frozen veggies also interest them. Also raw but it just depends on the dog. I often put grated carrots in with their food. Fiber is good for them, and they need vitamins too, so how can it be bad?


----------



## chiquita (Sep 1, 2007)

I give Cora broccoli all the time. It's one of her favorite treats. As long as you don't overdo it (with treats and people food) I think it's fine. Her poops are always solid when given broccoli. I also didn't start giving Cora treats until she was a little over 3 months. And have no picky eater problems here...yet.

When she was teething I gave her 2 small *frozen* florets a day, stems and all. She'd play with it for about 3 minutes (cutest thing) and then she'd pick it up march to her crate and eat it up. Every once in a while i'll give her a steamed piece, which she enjoys but def. not as much as the frozen kind.

Other occasional treats that I could enjoy too :biggrin: included: 

gerber organic freeze dried mini fruits (banana, apple, strawberry-all yummy)**Big hit with Cora 
Green beans, 
peanut butter, 
mango, peeled apple, banana
baked plain chicken, 
white boneless fish
The white of a hard boiled egg

In regards to pet store training treats, Natural balance small bone treats (in the turkey oatmeal flavor) and sniffers 101 are the two we had the most success with.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i know i've read somewhere that broccoli wasn't good to offer your pets.... :huh:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> i know i've read somewhere that broccoli wasn't good to offer your pets.... :huh:[/B]


i think broccoli in small amounts is ok, but common sense needs to be used, LOL. If a dog eats broccoli and gets an upset stomach and diarrhea, don't feed it again. I don't think it's on the 'toxic' list


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

well, i guess i'm in the minority to not give my dogs something that is considered "not good" for them. of course, i'm also dealing with massimo's chronic illness, so i tend not to feed anything that could cause any adverse effects. 

i was also told by another dog owner that, occasionally, chocolate "in small amounts" was ok. but i'm not doing that either. lol!!

i guess if broccoli doens't effect your dog, it's ok.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Jan Rasmusen, author of Scared Poopless..., uses steamed broccoli flowers as treats along with green beans, and chunks of carrot. Personally, we do not give Maggie any people as we don't want to confuse her or encourage begging. I just thought that I would share that tidbit of information as Rasmusen is very knowledgeable about Maltese and dogs in general.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

yes, you are correct. apparently it is ok to feed to your dog. :blush: 

however, i have found an article written by a vet which also contradicts that, so just to be safe i keep it away from mine. 

_"The toxic ingredient in broccoli is isothiocyanate and it is reported to be a pretty potent gastrointestinal irritant."_

http://www.vetinfo4dogs.com/dtoxin.html


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I think too much can cause gas, which can be uncomfortable for a young pup and her owners.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> yes, you are correct. apparently it is ok to feed to your dog. :blush:
> 
> however, i have found an article written by a vet which also contradicts that, so just to be safe i keep it away from mine.
> 
> ...


i agree, there are other things that are 'better' and less controversial. Why take risks when you don't have to?


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

I agree Stacy. Why take the risk. Our guys can't even eat raw carrots. Green beans are an occasional treat but we stick to dog food and healthy dog treats.


----------

